# North Face Hear



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

I noticed that no one has mentioned north face and I am in the middle of purchasing the Hyvent pants and jacket. What are your thoughts on that product?

FYI - First time boarder...


----------



## Biggs (Nov 16, 2008)

Without actually experiencing the product in question, I've always thought that North Face makes some incredible gear. With that said, you pay quite a bit for it. But if you've got the cash, the products are definite quality.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

North Face is a high demand product, meaning high resale value.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

they also back there products pretty good. my 3 year old magic jacket is getting replaced. many companies wouldnt give you the time of day..not to mention its an amzing coat. its more of your fall/windbreaker coat with no insulation at all, but its also extremely waterproof after 3 years, and no seams is bad ass.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

North Face makes some good stuff but I won't wear it personally due to its over exposure. In my city their black puffy jacket is part of a really bad cliche called the Vancouver Pro. 

Black Northface puffy jacket, Puma track pants, Air Jordans, Ed Hardy tee-shirt, short and over-gelled spiked hair. Fucking disgusting trend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

i live in vancouver bc, seems like every kid wears northface. I agree its a totally overexposed brand. Too bad cause they have quality stuff.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

their hyvent stuff is great. especially the pants. they are very warm and very light.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

I know their gear is great, but I am so sick of seeing it on everyone! Here in NYC, so many people wear it out on the street. It's almost as annoying as seeing people wear Spyder jackets. There is no way they all go skiing! 

But anyways, they do have some high quality stuff, it's just super expensive.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

i wear North Face while I board. I just got a new jacket for Christmas and I love it. It's great quality stuff.


----------

